# HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR LEADER



## HG 400 (Dec 18, 2015)

We hope it's your last.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm not wishing happy birthday to a child molester smh fam


----------



## chimpburgers (Dec 18, 2015)

should be on that fucking cake, _all_ of them.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 18, 2015)

May our glorious dear leader bring forth many more bountiful harvests of lulz!


----------



## Clown Doll (Dec 18, 2015)

I think this would make for a much more suitable birthday cake for Null


----------



## Fallensaint (Dec 18, 2015)

1 year closer to death.


----------



## CatParty (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## HypeBeast (Dec 18, 2015)

I just baked this for dear leader.


----------



## Maruukat (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## HG 400 (Dec 19, 2015)

JAWSH JAAAAAAAWSH JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWHS YOU'RE OLD


----------



## Wildchild (Dec 19, 2015)

I like Birthdays.


----------



## meatslab (Dec 19, 2015)

https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/f6/f0/eb/f6f0eb927fe900605eab00a1769f2366.gif


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Dec 22, 2015)

@cat had a birthday thread that was 5 pages. @Null can't even manage 2 because people don't care about him


----------



## millais (Dec 22, 2015)

cheers m8


----------

